# Michael Redd in the All Star 2005



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

He will be there ???


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

I think 

probably

No...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh poor lonely Bucks board... I'll try to visit you guys more often!
Lebron and Iverson will likely be voted in at the guard position, and here are Redd's other rivals at the guard position:
Francis
Billups
Rip Hamilton
Kidd
Marbury
Pierce
Arenas
Wade

A lot of these guys are borderline all-stars, depending on how they perform this coming year and whether or not they stay away from injury. If Redd plays his best ball and puts the Bucks in playoff contention by all-star break, I see no reason why he shouldn't make it in. It'll be tight though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It will require two things: Redd will have to play as good as last year and the Bucks will have to be at least as good as last year. Record is a very big deal to the bench voters, so if the Bucks aren't a top 4-5 team, then his chances go way down. On the other hand, if he's top ten in scoring and his team's in 4th place in the east, then his chances go up.

Assume they are generous and they go with two centers (1 starting, 1 backup), four forwards (2 starting, 2 backup), and six guards on the team (2 starting, 4 backup). Let's say the two starters are Iverson and Kidd, the top two non-McGrady vote getters from last season. In my opinion, here are the candidates for the remaining four spots:

Dwyane Wade
Michael Redd
Stephon Marbury
Lebron James
Gilbert Arenas
Steve Francis

I eliminated the two Pistons, because they aren't all that recognizable since the team promotes team over individual players, and neither's stats are good enough to make them stand out. Pierce and Carter also aren't on the list because they are usually listed as forwards for coach's votings (which I find nutty, since both are SGs). What you're left with is six guys competing for four spots. What will make some get in and some lose out? Team record. Come time to vote, some of these guys will be on 24-23 teams while others will be on 19-28 teams. Anyone who has paid attention to these things in the past realizes that record is a major part of who gets in and who gets left behind. Of course, if Lebron is putting up 28/6/6 on a bad Cleveland team or Wade is putting up 17/5/4 on a leading Miami team, they can still get in. 

I haven't actually said whether Redd will get in or not. The problem is, I've been operating under a best case scenario situation with the six guards on the team. I can't remember the last time that that happened; there are usually no more than five.

Looking at my above listing, you have Kidd and Iverson as the starters.

I put James in off the bench, regardless of how his team is doing.

I think Wade's actual numbers don't go up much from last year, and he's overshadowed enough by Shaq that he is left out.

Marbury is the Knicks best player and I think they have a real shot at winning the Atlantic, so he gets in.

I don't think the Magic are really improved all that much, so their record isn't good enough for Francis to get the nod.

On the flip side, I think the Wizards will be improved enough for Arenas to get serious consideration, but he is left out because his stats don't really explode due to the relative depth of the team.

That leaves us with one spot open, and Redd still out there for the taking. I think the Bucks will be about the 5th best team in the east next year, and there's no reason for Redd's production to slip. A combination of the two means he gets the final guard spot.

There's my lengthy dive into why I think Redd will be a second time all-star in 2005


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It will require two things: Redd will have to play as good as last year and the Bucks will have to be at least as good as last year. Record is a very big deal to the bench voters, so if the Bucks aren't a top 4-5 team, then his chances go way down. On the other hand, if he's top ten in scoring and his team's in 4th place in the east, then his chances go up.
> 
> Assume they are generous and they go with two centers (1 starting, 1 backup), four forwards (2 starting, 2 backup), and six guards on the team (2 starting, 4 backup). Let's say the two starters are Iverson and Kidd, the top two non-McGrady vote getters from last season. In my opinion, here are the candidates for the remaining four spots:
> ...


Great explanation, 'cept I think Lebron will get more votes than the aging and Martin-less Kidd (and who knows, he might be playing in the West by the all-star break  ), and Billups will get better recognition after winning the playoff MVP. If Pistons continue to roll next season, Big Ben won't be the only Pistons all-star next yr - Sheed, Rip, or Billups will be joining him.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think there is like a 1% possibility of him playin in the ASG. First off, you got Lebron, AI, Kidd, Wade, Francis, Marbury, Arenas, Pierce, Rip, Billups and Carter all getting the vote before him either based on popularity or skill. Plus he will have to have an even better year than last year b/c he is no longer a surprise. I vote "NO" he will not be in the ASG next year.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He wont play next season because the NBA will make sure that the Nba Finals MVP makes the all star game. No disrespect to Redd but there a lot of guards in the East who are in the same talent tier fighting for those very few spots.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Redd wont make it. It's as difficult to get into an all-star guard position in the East as it is to get a forward position in the West.


----------

